# Imac 8.5 a Imac 9.1



## Marie B (12 Octobre 2006)

[
Bjr,je ressors mon Imac systeme 8.5 et je souhaiterai le mettre en systeme 9 ou 9.1 ou X et classic mais rien n'y fait .
Pouvez-vous m'indiquer une procédure merci de votre aide a bientot 
Marie B ​[/SIZE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

Marie B a dit:


> [
> Bjr,je ressors mon Imac systeme 8.5 et je souhaiterai le mettre en systeme 9 ou 9.1 ou X et classic mais rien n'y fait .
> Pouvez-vous m'indiquer une proc&#233;dure merci de votre aide a bientot
> Marie B ​[/SIZE]


Bonjour,
Tu mets le CD d'installation d'OS 9 dans le lecteur de ton Mac. Tu appuies sur la touche C et en m&#234;me temps tu red&#233;marres ton Mac. Une fois que c'est fait (le Mac a red&#233;marr&#233; sur le CD), tu lances l'installation. Et un conseil : fais une installation propre (c'est une option &#224; choisr &#224; un stade de l'installation mais, d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne sais plus o&#249; c'est exactement). Une fois l'installation faite, tu red&#233;marres en &#233;jectant le CD (pour que le Mac red&#233;marre sur le disque dur interne). Il ne reste plus alors, si tu as fait une installation propre, qu'&#224; passer en revue le contenu des 2 dossiers Syst&#232;mes (l'ancien - celui d'OS 8.5 - et le nouveau - celui d'OS 9) et &#224; d&#233;placer de l'ancien au nouveau tous les &#233;l&#233;ments de tierce partie (fichiers/dossiers du pilote d'imprimante, de logiciels,...).


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2006)

Si c'est un iMac mange disque, il faudra penser à faire la mise à jour du logiciel interne (firmware)  si ce n'est pas fait 

Plus d'informations ici (y compris les iMacs plus anciens)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Si c'est un iMac mange disque, il faudra penser à faire la mise à jour du logiciel interne (firmware)  si ce n'est pas fait
> 
> Plus d'informations ici (y compris les iMacs plus anciens)



Cette mise à jour du firmware n'est nécessaire que dans le cas de passage à Mac OS X 10.3 (panther) ou plus récent. Elle n'est en aucun cas nécessaire pour passer en 9.1 ou 9.2.x ou en OS X jusqu'à la 10.2.8 (Jaguar, heureusement d'ailleurs, puisqu'elle doit être faite sur un Mac démarrant en système 9.1 ou 9.2.x depuis son disque interne).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette mise &#224; jour du firmware n'est n&#233;cessaire que dans le cas de passage &#224; Mac OS X 10.3 (panther) ou plus r&#233;cent. Elle n'est en aucun cas n&#233;cessaire pour passer en 9.1 ou 9.2.x ou en OS X jusqu'&#224; la 10.2.8 (Jaguar, heureusement d'ailleurs, puisqu'elle doit &#234;tre faite sur un Mac d&#233;marrant en syst&#232;me 9.1 ou 9.2.x depuis son disque interne).


Pas tout &#224; fait. Selon le mod&#232;le et la version du firmware de l'iMac, une mise &#224; jour du firmware peut &#234;tre n&#233;cessaire pour passer en OS 9. Et s'il est en 8.5, il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit un des premiers : 233 Mhz ou +. Donc, &#224; mon avis, mise &#224; jour &#224; faire s'il elle n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; faite. Mais je peux me tromper.
Cela dit, elle peut essayer d'installer OS 9 sans faire cette mise &#224; jour. Si la mise &#224; jour est n&#233;cessaire, l'installeur d'OS 9 le lui indiquera.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Oui, tu te trompes, je confirme qu'aucune mise &#224; jour du firmware du Mac n'est n&#233;cessaire avant Panther. Par contre, il est vrai que le firmware du modem interne peut lui &#234;tre mis &#224; jour, mais ce n'est indispensable que s'il doit servir (au d&#233;part, c'est un K56 flex, la mise &#224; jour lui permet d'&#234;tre utilis&#233; en V90). Une autre mise &#224; jours ne concerne que les Mac &#233;quip&#233;s de Superdrives (mise &#224; jour du firmware du superdrive pour utiliser les DVD-R 4x et DVD-RW 2x et 2,4x).

Il y a confusion entre le firmware du Mac, et ceux de certains p&#233;riph&#233;riques internes, l&#224;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, tu te trompes, je confirme qu'aucune mise à jour du firmware du Mac n'est nécessaire avant Panther. Par contre, il est vrai que le firmware du modem interne peut lui être mis à jour, mais ce n'est indispensable que s'il doit servir (au départ, c'est un K56 flex, la mise à jour lui permet d'être utilisé en V90). Une autre mise à jours ne concerne que les Mac équipés de Superdrives (mise à jour du firmware du superdrive pour utiliser les DVD-R 4x et DVD-RW 2x et 2,4x).
> 
> Il y a confusion entre le firmware du Mac, et ceux de certains périphériques internes, là.


Pas de confusion. Mais, pour avoir eu un iMac 233 Mhz sous OS 8.5, et être passé à OS 9 (et j'avais fait la mise à jour du firmware avant), il me semblait que la mise à jour duu programme interne de l'iMac était nécessaire pour passer à Mac OS 8.6 (et donc par voie de conséquence à OS 9). Voilà tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Elle n'est pas d&#233;conseill&#233;e, mais en aucun cas obligatoire. Je ne l'ai faite sur celui de mon fils qu'avant de le passer &#224; Panther, en 9.x ou 10.2.x, il n'avait aucun probl&#232;me sans la M&#224;J.


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle n'est pas déconseillée, mais en aucun cas obligatoire. Je ne l'ai faite sur celui de mon fils qu'avant de le passer à Panther, en 9.x ou 10.2.x, il n'avait aucun problème sans la MàJ.



Tu as tout à fait raison, rien d'obligatoire. J'avais d'ailleurs passé l'iMac DV 450 de mon père sous OS X 10.2 avant de faire l'upgrade de firmware bien plus tard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon, OK. Je m'incline.


----------

